# Official game thread - Chicago at Atlanta - Saturday 2/11/2002



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Gentlemen ( and gentleladies ) 

Start your engines


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

This game is on WGN superstation at 7 eastern time I belive. This is the first time I get to see the bulls live on TV this season. Ive been listening to the games on NBA League Pass Audio. So if anyone who doesnt get to see many bulls games didnt know before, you know now.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Guess I'll have to be switching back and forth between this and the UGA/Florida football game. Good sports night.

Hawks 111
Bulls 89

That's my prediction and I'm sticking to it


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Are any of the Hawks main guys injured or anything. If not then this Hawks team seems like it can be a tough game for us. Terry, Shareef, Big Dog, and Ratlif is a strong starting line-up. I think that we probably have more depth. If we can keep it close throughout the game I think we will pull out a victory but if we let Atlanta get ahead early this could be a long night.

Keys to the game:

Eddy Curry needs to DO SOMETHING. I expected big things from him coming into this season. He needs to make the game come to him and show some of what he did in the pre-season. The guy has skills, he just needs to use them.

Chandler needs to get more rebounds

JWill needs to have a good night unlike he did against Charlotte, errr i mean New Orleans. He needs to get Curry involved in the game and play well enough to keep himself in the game.

Our bench needs to just come in and do what they've been doing. If are starters will stay within reaching distance with the Hawks then our bench should be the difference maker.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

If we can shut down Big Dog we have a chance. He's been scoring at will the last 2 games. Though I agree with ScottV, Curry has to have a big game, the Hawks dont have anyone that can really guard him so he's gotta come through tomorrow.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

I would like to think that Yell, Tyson, Eddy Curry, ERob, Trent, Jalen and Jay see the majority of the minutes tomorrow night with Jamal, Fred, Bax and Blount there in reserve if needed

Jay and Jason is an interesting match up - speed v speed - but rather than focus on his offensive game and getting it going - I would give Jay the assignment of dogging Terry all night and to shut jos offense down. 

Rose will have Newble on him - a very physical man on man defender , so in theory I don't like Jalen handling the ball too much in initiating the offense tomorrow night - that will have to be Jay finding the spots for Jalen who will have to move off screens to shake Newble so that he ( Jalen ) will be our principal scorer

Hassell takes Dog and follows him around like a bad smell all night trying to keep him to say 20. Hassel will do what he always does and look to contribute in rebounding , finding the open man and breaking it down if nothing is doing or trying to hit the open J on the find if he is open. Dog is in big form at the moment so I expect to play Dog two ways - physical and fronting him with Trent and then using ERob with his speed and length to intimidate the passer who is trying to get it to Dog in his spots. Eddie and Trent have just got to be spoling and disruptive to upset his sync

I like Tyson on Reef who may be put off by Tyson's length on the offensive end and on the defensive end Tyson's got clear advantage in speed and to be able to put it over him ( Reef is hardly renowned for his defensive prowess

I think Eddy will struggle against Ratliff and with his right hand reliable only at this time he will be shooting it back into Theo all night . If Eddy is struggling knocking him out of the way in the post and Theo is recovering too quick and knocking them away , Eddy has to try and take him outside and get him out of the post. 

I also really like Yell alternating between Theo and Reef. I like him being able to take an assignment on Reef ( alternating with Tyson ) and I do like him matching up on Theo on the offensive end in posting him ( he can use both hands ) or taking him outside .

This is a big key - with Reef and Dog's questionable defense - it would help greatly if we can lure Theo out of the post and get ERob, Tyson or Trent working the back door 

I'm confident. 

Should be a high scoring game - but we have the guns to be able to make a show of it and if we can neutralise Theo - we have the better D (potentially) that may pull it out for us

107 - 104 Bulls


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Dare to dream ...3-0? With two road wins? One against a team that is a virtual lock to make the playoffs and the other against a team that has guaranteed their fans a playoff berth. I guess anything is possible.

Not to be pesimistic, but it's going to be a dog fight for the Bulls. There may not be a hotter player in the league right now than Big Dog. Add to that the fact that Terry usually puts up good numbers against the Bulls. Also consider that Rahim creates a serious mismatch at the other SF spot. Ratliff has been a shot-blocking machine lately too. The fact that the Hawks are playing on their home court with a night's rest and the Bulls are flying in after a big win against the Hornets, doesn't help matters either. 

Even with all of the cards stacked against the young gun Bullies, they still have a decent chance of winning. 

Hopefully Hass will grab Big Dog by the collar and keep him from going off. Donyell and Tyson will need to split time guarding Rahim, although the advantage is clearly Rahim's, the saavy Marshall maybe able to get Rahim into foul trouble in the early going. 

As for Terry, Jalen is going to have to make him work on D so that he's a little winded on O. In his case, the best way to defend Terry is to make him work harder on D. Even then he's going to get his.

Where the Bulls have the advantage is in two areas, PG and bench. If the Bulls can play great team D like they did tonight, Rose can take advantage of the mismatch at SG, and the bench can outgun and outplay the Hawks bench, all the Bulls need to do is keep the game close so Jalen and Donyell can take it over at the end of the game. The Bulls need a big night from Curry and a bigger night from Jalen to have a good chance of winning.


----------



## Johnjo (Jun 4, 2002)

i they want to keep curry and chandler on the court together, this is definitely a game where marshall is going to get significant minutes.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

This team concerns me. I know they are much improved and the fact that this is the Bull's 1st back to back w/ traveling involved will cause some tired out of sync legs. I hope they are prepared. They all played hard tonight. How long is a flight to Altanta from Chicago. Hope they get a good night rest!
I think this will be a Loss.
Hawks 96 Bulls 82


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Does anybody realize that Curry has ZERO rebounds after two games?

An odd stat...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*My condolences scott...*



> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> This game is on WGN superstation at 7 eastern time I belive. This is the first time I get to see the bulls live on TV this season. Ive been listening to the games on NBA League Pass Audio. So if anyone who doesnt get to see many bulls games didnt know before, you know now.


YOU have missed TWO quite excellent games!!!! IF we can get Curry and Chandler as pumped and aggressive as others such as Rose, Marshall, Trent, Jay, not to mention now, Fizer, Hoiberg and a couple others, this team can do a lot of damage this year.....

Bulls 100
Hawks 90

Bulls offense has not been stellar, but their defense has been, well, darn near TENACIOUS!!!:grinning:


----------



## DaBullz4Sho (Oct 12, 2002)

My Keys to the game are:

1.Tyson make's his presence felt on D~Tyson needs to get a few early blocks to make the Hawks think twice before the come into our paint.

2.Stop the Big Dog~ He has been their main weapon this season, but a little dose of Trent WILL take care of the Big Dog.

3. Keep feeding it to our meal tickets(Rose&Marshall) But don't put the whole scoring load on them~other players need to step up too.

4. Eddy back on track~Eddy needs to stay out of foul trouble. And Eddy, PLEASE GET A FRIGGIN REBOUND...

5. Strong Bench Effort~ If our Bench plays like it did in the Celtics game, the hawks won't get any breaks and our second team can dominate theirs.

IF WE DO THESE THINGS, WE WILL HAVE WIN #3 

:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: GO BULLS.


----------



## Thrilla (Jun 8, 2002)

*My take........*

Curry vs Ratliff

Curry needs to hit the glass hard this game. Someone(Rose) needs to light a fire under his ***. He also needs to score. Curry has a size advantage over Ratliff, so we need to take advantage of it. Get Ratliff in FT early.


Chandler vs Abdur Rahim

Chandler needs to use his length and heigth to disrupt SAR's game. Chandler couldhave a very good game against the Hawks, who are a bit small upfront.


Hassell/Robinson/Marshall vs Robinson

Hassell IMO is the best perimeter defender of the 3. But Robinson has a good post game. Id put Marshall on him to limit the points he gets in the paint. Let Robinson settle for outside shots. If Hassell is on him, Chandler and Curry better be able to react to help out.


Rose vs Newble

Rose is the better player of the 2, but Newble is a good defender. Screens should do the job though.....


Williams vs Terry

Terry is a good scorer, so Williams needs to use hi quickness and speed to not only stay in front of him, but keep him from penetrating. Again, let the Hawks settle for perimeter J's.


Bulls 94 Hawks 91

Our depth will once again come in handy. The Hornets are a better team than the Hawks, so I dont see any reason we can't beat the Hawks.


----------



## life_after_23 (Jul 24, 2002)

*The kids are going to have a hard time...*

The Hawks are a veteran team upfront (but thin). Early in the game, I see C & C pick up some cheap fouls and sit on the bench the entire 2nd half. 

Besides the fact that the Bulls are playing on the 2nd game of a back-to-back...
'Yell and Rahim are even players...
Robinson has been Jalen Rose with flair (triple double threat)
Terry is JWill with experience (and JWill has a chest bruise)

The Bulls though seem to understand this thing called team defense (it had been missing for a few years now). I am not sure that Atlanta knows the concept of TD. They hope Ratliff will scare people with his ability to block shots.


It really comes down to what Hassell, ERob, Fizer, Crawford can do against their thin bench(and other starters). 

It does look like ATL has an advantage...but our deep bench could make the difference!!


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

*"We may even be better w/ Jamal on the court."*



> Williams suffered a minor chest bruise during a first-half collision. That's one reason why he played just nine minutes in the second half. Crawford's outside shot was off target, but he had a nice all-around performance with 5 points, 6 rebounds and 5 assists.
> 
> "We don't miss a beat with either of us on the court," Williams said. "We are blessed to have Jamal. We may even be better with Jamal on the court."


How about that! "Blessed to have Jamal!" "...better with Jamal on the court." Those are some great things to hear, not that I entirely believe the second statement. I'm hoping Jamal's performance last night finishing off the game gives him confidence and something to build on. BC has said it to him before, he's going to get a lot of playing time this year regardless of whether or not he starts. Having two up and coming point guards is a good thing, a very very good thing.

BC's commented on both of his point guard's play following the game, pointing out areas they need to work in, but in general he was pleased with the output. He mentioned that they need to play more controlled, and he thought that after trying to force things a bit, Jamal settled down. "Less is more with our point guards," is what he said. I think they're both adjusting their games to fit within the flow of the offense as distributers. Personally I'd like to see Jamal set up the triangle and then work off the ball to get open looks whereever he can. When he tries to back people down or create off his dribble he stalls the offense. I think he's beginning to realize that. Something to look for in tonight's game against the Hawks.

I'm saying Bulls come back to earth in a blow-out win by the Hawks, who look to be this year's Boston Celtics. 

Bulls 98 Hawks 108


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*We'll win.....*

Marshall spends a lot of time on Big Dog -- ERob and Hassell share duties. Rose lights up Newble. Jay and Jamal will have trouble with Terry, but will hound him no end. As For SAR and the guy who's always broken, we have a very well rested front court of Blount, Baxter, Curry, and Chandler to throw at them. Please no more Fizer!

I'm headed to the game now..... will post personal observations tomorrow.

*Go Bulls!*

:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

im bored but the game doesnt start in 5 hours, grrrrrr. i told my friend that he had to come over before the game or after the game. I told him between 4 and 7 western time that im going to be "busy". Im sorry but I gotta watch my bulls play.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Just wanted to say congrats on your first 2 wins... This team might take on a winning "mind set", and might work harder than they would have if they had gotten of to a rocky start.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*2 hours and 45 minutes!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> im bored but the game doesnt start in 5 hours, grrrrrr. i told my friend that he had to come over before the game or after the game. I told him between 4 and 7 western time that im going to be "busy". Im sorry but I gotta watch my bulls play.


USUALLY, I do not get to see the Bulls when they play in atlanta...I wonder since it is on WGN(and I DO get that station here!!!) that I will be able to see it??? Gee hope so....I really do believe the Bulls will win this game.....:grinning: I think the hawks are NOT as good as the hornets OR the celtics. Jalen, Donyell are seasoned vets and will do well. Chandler and Curry(this guy especially!!!) really need to step it up....Jay, well he will probably not start because of the chest bruise(Even tho my bulls says he will) but in any case, he also will need to step up his play.....terry will school him if he does not. Terry would school Jamal too, so whoever plays point is really not relevent with the exception that Jay seems more polished. 

***ATTENTION...does ANYONE know where that thread is that we all predicted the Bulls record for the month of november???:upset:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I am really interested to see the Twin Towers and Williams in action, they're going to be a force for the Bulls in a few years. Shareef should get more PT tonight (he got 28 minutes in the last game) and hopefully Big Dog remains hot.

I agree with the guy above, JT WILL SCHOOL whoever plays PG for Chicago.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 2 hours and 45 minutes!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not difficult to find. It is called the first month and is about mid way down the page on this board


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

nah, the bulls will win tonight.........as long as curry picks it up...we shouldn't have a problem


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: 2 hours and 45 minutes!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> It's not difficult to find. It is called the first month and is about mid way down the page on this board


thank you.:rbanana:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*thats the problem...*



> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> nah, the bulls will win tonight.........as long as curry picks it up...we shouldn't have a problem


so far in this early season, he has yet to even pick up his jock strap, or so it would seem! He has been more of a ghost than mercer used to be at times!!! COME ON EDDIE!!! BE DA MAN!!!!


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Just wanted to say congrats on your first 2 wins... This team might take on a winning "mind set", and might work harder than they would have if they had gotten of to a rocky start.


I think this team will work hard no matter what. We have a lot of players with impressive work ethics on our team and that type of mentality can become infectious. Confidence building is important for a young team, and in that regard these two wins are huge for us. I'm hoping it will give us some steam heading into this long upcoming road trip.

Hope your clips can turn things around soon. The addition of Miller was awesome, my only concern would be that the team seems to lack a vocal leader.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Rose & Marshall*

R the only ones doing anything!....Chandler and Curry need to go back to school!:upset:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

This is ugly.

3 on 1!! YOU PASS!!!

It's over!

Too many mistakes. MIssed free throws.... TOs


Bulls showin their youth


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Just a question: How has Fizer game improved over the years? I am looking at the same Fizer if lucky because he has regressed a whole lot.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why did carwright take out Crawford when he was doin well? 

Jay Will made 2 costly fouls.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

This is what I saw in tonights game. 

Jay Williams didnt really take command of this team in a way that a point guard should. He needs to learn to be a leader. In the 4th quarter he stepped it up a little.

Eddy Curry looked nervous on offense. occasionally he made some nice moves but Ratlif had his number all night.

Chandler looks like he was just running the motions on offense and a couple of times he wouldnt even look when the ball was passed to him and that caused a turnover.

The team made alot of mental mistakes. If they would keep those down they could be a playoff team.

The officiating was flat out horrible.

So when the officiating sucks, players make mental mistakes, and 1st and 2nd year players look lost on the court that is the recipe for a loss. They almost came back in the 4 but a few mistakes cost them but they didnt stay with the Hawks earlier. I expect to see alot more losses like this over the season


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Officiating in the 4th was real bad against us. That offensive goaltending called on Fizer really hurt us IMO. It could have been a one position game from that on......but too bad.
The young bulls players still look lost on Offense most of the time......our D is surprisingly fine but we need to be a little more fluent on O. That will come with time i guess.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm not upset about this, except for the play of Eddy Curry.

He's not warranting more than 15 mins a game, when he should be the second most minute-getter on the team. Who the heck is playing C when he's not there? Blount had 7 minutes... Marshall? Is Marshall taking up at C? 

Those of you who wondered about Chandler's offensive improvement... here is your answer. There will be games like this.

But overall, I'm not upset. I only wish Curry would elevate his level of play like he was showing signs of doing in the RMR and preseason...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I hate to put any stock in a loss, but this was a good effort. Nothing's tougher than going on the road after a home game in a back-to-back. No player in the league is hotter than Glenn Robinson. Terry and SAR have feasted on the Bulls in years past. The Hawks pulled out to a 17-point lead and looked like they could have blown it open. The Bulls didn't let that happen, and in fact they had a real chance to steal this game. 

The effort was there tonight, the execution wasn't. It's going to happen a lot this year. 

On to Toronto, and what should be another winnable game.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

there will be a lot of home to away games in the season, and vice versa. So the youngins need to get used to it.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

We got 'out-veteraned'.

We'll get them back. 


But I have to wonder about Kruger. With Dog, Terry, and Sar they should be putting up lots of points every game and should have blown us out.

Coaching kept us close.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Too many players...not enough minutes to go around. It's not a major issue right now because a few of the players don't deserve more minutes. But things are going to change over the course of the season.

If Curry and Chandler start to put it all together, are Marshall's minutes going to suffer? What if Robinson gets hot...will Cartwright sit Hassell? Is Krause going to tolerate watching Cartwright keep his personal pet, Dalibor, on IR all season? This situation could get very touchy as the season progresses. 

Right now the kids hold the vets in the highest regard. But at some time resentment's going to creep in and certain young bucks may start to resent the veterans for taking minutes from them. It's inevitable.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am not upset with this loss. Atlanta is very quick. Big dog has the green light to shoot and by god he did. Three straight games of 30 plus points. 

The Bulls played them the whole game. Never quit!! Chandler had a bad game on offense. Even missed an alley-oop. But had four blocks and rebounded. I said this in another thread, i am impressed with the defense this team is showing! 

Curry finally got some boards!!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> We got 'out-veteraned'.
> 
> We'll get them back.
> ...


I actually came away with a completely different impression. I like the job Kruger's doing. The Hawks were pretty composed and got the ball to the right people when it mattered.

If there's one thing that kept this game close, it's Atlanta's lack of a bench. Their starting unit can stack up with anyone's, and getting Mohammed back will help, but that playoff guarantee might be tested by their poor depth.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> I actually came away with a completely different impression. I like the job Kruger's doing. The Hawks were pretty composed and got the ball to the right people when it mattered.
> ...


Yes the announcers of the game mentioned that the Hawks inbound the ball quickly and push the ball even when we scored. This strategy works for them because of their speed. I'd like to see us try to do the same with our starting 5.


----------

